# North Korea promotes eating dog meat to beat summer heat



## Tuan (Jul 26, 2009)

> *North Korea is promoting the virtue of dog meat as a way to beat the summer heat and says customers are packing Pyongyang restaurants which serve the traditional dish.
> *
> The North has been hosting dog meat food contests to help develop the traditional cuisine, the official Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) said Saturday.
> 
> ...





Link removed


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't get the aversion people have over this.  It's not your dog that's being eaten.  If I were to raise a pig and keep it as a pet I wouldn't care if people ate other pigs.

Also, North Koreans are hungry enough without any ideas of taking away sweet, delicious dog flesh.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 26, 2009)

what bugging me is that..they're eating casue they THINK it will beat the summer heat..
i mean come on! get a freaking fan


----------



## snoph (Jul 26, 2009)

Does it work?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought most North Koreans lived on a diet of tree bark.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think eating dog meat works like that on the human body, but then again I don't know anything about the affects dog meat has on the human body.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol, just how many of them still have dogs to consume?  They're the poorest country in the world.  



> i mean come on! get a freaking fan



Negged for epic stupidity.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh hell no. Those dogs. This makes me what to grab my dog and hold him tight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 26, 2009)

Hurray for demonizing North Korea!


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought it was pretty common knowledge that Koreans ate dog


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 26, 2009)

...

Things like this make me think staying vegetarian is the right way to go.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 26, 2009)

My knowledge of North Korea is extends to knowing that Kim Jong-Il's last name is Kim. That's literally everything I know about NK. :xzaru


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought it was common knowledge that most Asian street foods do acquire dog meat in their possession !

I mean, they can eat frogs !


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 26, 2009)

Ugh...ewwww.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 26, 2009)

> It cited a 17th century book on herbal medicine to tout the nutritional value of dog meat.



LOL, Wut.

Good job keeping current NK!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

I think Kim is doing this to spite American and nothing more.

I can imagine them all sitting together discussing what they could do to piss America off more lol


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jul 26, 2009)

What's wrong with eating dog?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2009)

That pic enough should be enough for PETA to invade the country.



Dionysus said:


> I don't get the aversion people have over this.  It's not your dog that's being eaten.  If I were to raise a pig and keep it as a pet I wouldn't care if people ate other pigs.
> 
> Also, North Koreans are hungry enough without any ideas of taking away sweet, delicious dog flesh.



It's the relationship humans and dogs have in the West.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 26, 2009)

Its obvious PETA wont invade, I mean what if they accidently crush a bug .

meh...they'll probably just write an angry letter .


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

I got thrown out of a cafe in Hong Kong because the guy sitting in the table beside me was served dog and they brought something that looked like what's posted up there and cooked it in front of him (it was one of those restaurants where your food is made on your table) and I barfed and yelled "what the fuck".


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2009)

i dont see a problem theres other countrys that eat dog infact some countrys in asia breed a spesific type of dog to eat its nothing surprising nor should somthing we should care about considering w eknew alot of countrys eat dog allready people are jsut doing a shitstorm cause its N korea


----------



## Y (Jul 26, 2009)

I did not need to see that picture


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 26, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> what bugging me is that..they're eating casue they THINK it will beat the summer heat..
> i mean come on! get a freaking fan



They eat dogs in China and even in South korea. It's not disgusting for them to eat dogs



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that most Asian street foods do acquire dog meat in their possession !
> 
> I mean, they can eat frogs !



We eat frogs and snail in France


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> That pic enough should be enough for PETA to invade the country.


Cool, maybe PETA and the North Koreans will end up killing each other


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

The question on everyone's mind is... does it taste like chicken ?


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 26, 2009)

Delicious. 

And in b4 Pilaf.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 26, 2009)

oh look at those dog heads. they look vicious 

eating dogs raised like chickens or cows in a farm is ok, i guess. if lack of other meats is present. but eating stray dogs off the streets is very barbaric and unsafe for consumption


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2009)

Platinum said:


> The question on everyone's mind is... does it taste like chicken ?



it taste like duck actully


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I got thrown out of a cafe in Hong Kong because the guy sitting in the table beside me was served dog and they brought something that looked like what's posted up there and cooked it in front of him (it was one of those restaurants where your food is made on your table) and I barfed and yelled "what the fuck".


Ok wtf cafe did you go to. I've never seen anything like that in HK before.


----------



## guro (Jul 26, 2009)

Dogs are too smart to eat 

Pigs are too.  No one should be eating pigs either.  THIS IS A CRUEL WORLD.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Ok wtf cafe did you go to. I've never seen anything like that in HK before.



if it was a table girll wouldnt it be a korean resturnt isntead of a cafe?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2009)

Having a dog in one's diet isn't limited to North Korea alone, as I believe was brought up in this thread already.

Interesting look into their culture.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 26, 2009)

> Did you ever stop to think that they couldn't afford to get a fan or any of the modern conveniences you take for granted?


 ever heard of paper fans? i guess you never live in asia or other country you wouldnt know anything about that.  i think you're the one who is taking for granted. 


this is a paper fan, you can make it with sticks and paper. 



and if they cant afford sticks and paper. go ahead and eat dog to Beat the heat..





and one more thing you are missing the point. is normal in some country but to think they would kill animal like that to BEAT THE HEAT? how stupid can they get?

and here is nother reason why kinda mess up. 
look how they kill them.. they wack them to death...


----------



## Vanity (Jul 26, 2009)

That picture is kind of creepy....mainly because of the heads.

Anyway I would never dare eat a dog but different cultures are different I guess but I really don't see how eating it would help you beat the heat. :S


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 26, 2009)

wow...gore.


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> ever heard of paper fans? i guess you never live in asia or other country you wouldnt know anything about that.  i think you're the one who is taking for granted.
> 
> 
> this is a paper fan, you can make it with sticks and paper.
> ...



beat the heat or not they been doing it BEFORE that was suggested if anything the real reason the dogpouplation is getting to hih also paper fans cause ore heat then its worth because your using energy to move


----------



## xpeed (Jul 27, 2009)

This is normal in Korea.  South Korea has some good restaurants that makes it.  I would like to try it out one day when I go to S. Korea.


----------



## Munak (Jul 27, 2009)

Any self-respecting dog-eater knows you don't present the dog's head on the dish. 

Such noobs, NoKor, such noobs.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 27, 2009)

I know somone who ate dog in the Philippines once.

He's the reason I gave up chicken.  According to him they taste almost the same.


----------



## Mael (Jul 27, 2009)

Kae-golgi...nothing really surprising here.  It's been a Korean staple for centuries.  I've tried it and was not really impressed guilt trip or not.

Shit...I'm surprised the North Koreans have dogs to eat.  I thought all the potential food went to fueling that despotic and extortionist military machine our friendly midget is running.


----------



## Zaleho Tempest (Jul 27, 2009)

my grandma says cat is better than dog because its more tender.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't see why this should be an issue. If they want to eat dog meat, then let them.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Words cant tell how i am disgusted


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2009)

North Korea promotes _*beating*_ dog meat to beat the summer heat.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 27, 2009)

I been dying to try me some Pitbull. Hope Americans pick up on this soon. Because tonight...YOU!


----------



## master bruce (Jul 27, 2009)

when you eat chinese food,you're eating

*Spoiler*: __ 



*dog!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2009)

The more I hear about N. Korea, the more unappealing the place sounds.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> North Korea promotes _*beating*_ dog meat to beat the summer heat.





1TrueSensei said:


> The more I hear about N. Korea, the more unappealing the place sounds.



all countrys in asia do that when they cook dog its notjust N korea either shit storm on all them or dont single them out.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2009)

Trust me, this is just a pebble in the impending rockslide that is N. Korea.  I don't, dislike is the word, I guess, N. Korea because of their choice of foods.  It's just that little fact on top of a whole other mountain of facts.  I personally hate dogs with a passion, but I still wouldn't snack on one, you dig?


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Trust me, this is just a pebble in the impending rockslide that is N. Korea.  I don't, dislike is the word, I guess, N. Korea because of their choice of foods.  It's just that little fact on top of a whole other mountain of facts.  I personally hate dogs with a passion, but I still wouldn't snack on one, you dig?


all im sying is that its not only N kroea south korea china and many more countrys in aia do it therefore this is the one thing onN kroea we can not juge them apon. besides its not like there eating poodles they are farm raised.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Going to NK.  *hates dogs*


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Jul 27, 2009)

It tastes like beef.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 27, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> The more I hear about N. Korea, the more unappealing the place sounds.



If you think their eating habits are unappealiing you ought to read up on what they do to prisoners.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 27, 2009)

> Late night comedian, Jay Leno, is under fire over his joke about Korean short track speed skater, Kim Dong-sung. Leno said that, after the Korean was disqualified, he "was so mad he went home and kicked the dog, and then he ate him."



Anyone remember Leno getting chewed out over this joke?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Kae-golgi...nothing really surprising here.  It's been a Korean staple for centuries.  I've tried it and was not really impressed guilt trip or not.
> 
> Shit...I'm surprised the North Koreans have dogs to eat.  I thought all the potential food went to fueling that despotic and extortionist military machine our friendly midget is running.



He must have a  surplus then. Eating dog sounds interesting.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2009)

And I just got a new puppy......  I don't want my puppy family to be eaten!!!


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 27, 2009)

I love how everybody gets so wanky when it comes to eating dog meat.


----------



## zuul (Jul 27, 2009)

As long as it isn't cats, I don't really care. 

I'm such a cat tards, cat meat freaks me more than the though of human meat.


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> I love how everybody gets so wanky when it comes to eating dog meat.



watch some country will be like OMG AMERICANS EAT CHICKENZ?  and a bunch of people will complain about that country


----------



## lucky (Jul 27, 2009)

lol it's not that big of a deal how NK says eating dogs can beat the heat.


Hell, they've said that they're planning to bring the moon (literally) to north korea using 27 specialized rockets.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jul 27, 2009)

D: 

...
I want to hug my brother now. The heck is with the skulls? And the paws,and tails? They don't eat that right. Then again,people eat animal feet,and tails all the time 

But,what's so spectacular about this that it has it's own thread? 

While,I don't like the fact that people eat dogs,I'm fine with it. It would be discriminating not to. To allow people to eat one animal,but not another


----------



## Altron (Jul 29, 2009)

Not surprised it is North Korea, though OP needs to fucking spoiler tag those images, those images disgusted me.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 29, 2009)

*Some pictures you can't unsee *


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2009)

Altron said:


> Not surprised it is *Asia*, though OP needs to fucking spoiler tag those images, those images disgusted me.



fixed.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never eaten dogs or cats and no one eats them where I live either.
I doubt it would even taste good, but I suppose if you live in a culture where you eat them and you're taught to do it as a child then you could eat them.


----------

